# Crocs



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

I suppose you could and would need a heavy weight bow.Make sure if you are in a canoe,not to fall out.The hunter will become the hunted.


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Those shoes people wear on their feet why not, yes I have a slightly crazy friend that does hunt crocs Im not sure the setup but it can be done.


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Check this out.

http://www.imageshot.co.za/News.aspx?i=6


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey bobdvm, try to hunt this crocs, you not need a heavy bow and it is not so expensive. The SCI size is over 13:wink:


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Karoojager said:


> Hey bobdvm, try to hunt this crocs, you not need a heavy bow and it is not so expensive. The SCI size is over 13:wink:


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## gintonic (Jul 22, 2006)

:alligator:Alter Schelm!! - Naughty little beggar!! :alligator:

Cheers GT


----------

